# Tat Khalsa (sic: Babbar Khalsa) Supporting Activities Of Sikh Terrorists, Claims Punjab Police



## spnadmin (Jul 19, 2010)

*I would like to point out that the headline used by this news organization is misleading, bordering on fraud. The headline states Tat Khalsa supports terrorist activity, when the article text states that nowhere and instead names Babbar Khalsa. Tat Khalsa and Babbar Khalsa are not interchangeable. I have therefore modified the thread title. 
*

*KHANNA:* Punjab  police Monday claimed that Babbar Khalsa International (BKI) terrorist  Harminder Singh, main accused in the Shingar cinema blast case in  Ludhiana was among the top leaders of Babbar Khalsa who is mastermind  behind Ludhiana blast.


SSP Khanna Sukhminder Singh Mann said that he had been  receiving funds to the tune of lakhs from Pakistan and England besides a  few other European countries. He underwent training to use RDX in  manufacturing bombs, use of hand grenades, all kinds of rifles and  pistols in Pakistan. He was in touch with the BKI terrorists who were  active in Pakistan.

Harminder Singh who has reward of Rs.five  lakh on his head was arrested along with three others who are members of  an outfit, the Shiromani Tat Khalsa. He said that Tat Khalsa was  supporting activities of Babbar Khalsa in India. The other three have  been identified as Jaswinder Singh from Rajpura, Manjinder Singh of  Hussainpura village near Rajpura and Gurjant Singh of Jangpura village  near Rajpura.

A case under Sections 3, 4 and 5 of the Explosive  Substances Act, Section 25 of the Arms Act and Sections 17,18,20 of the  Unlawful Activities (Prevention) Act has been registered against them at  the city police station, Khanna.

He is the mastermind of Shingar  cinema blast that took place on October 14, 2007. He had been hiding in  Pakistan and Nepal and was organising terrorist activities in India  after the blast in Ludhiana.

The SSP said Harminder jumped off  the rooftop while evading arrest and suffered a fracture on his right  leg. The SSP also refuted the claims of relatives and friends of other  three arrested who claimed that they were innocent.

SSP claimed  that other three accused were active members of the Shiromani Tat Khalsa  and Jaswinder Singh was one of the five top leaders of the organisation  and they were involved in the protest against holding Divya Jyoti  Jagran Sansthan function at Ludhiana in December 2009. They were  involved in blasts at Ambala on April 13, 2010, and on April 21, 2010,  near Sat Narain Mandir in Patiala.

Three kg RDX explosives, four  detonators, four timer devices along with a fuse wire, two empty pipes  to be used for making bombs, one AK-47 rifle with 50 cartridges, one .30  bore pistol with 68 cartridges, 2322 US dollars, Rs 57,000 in cash and a  fake voter ID card in the name of Baljit Singh was recovered from them.

The  police officials said the informer who gave them a tip-off before the  arrest of these terrorists would be rewarded Rs 5 lakh and his identity  would not be disclosed. Cops who worked hard to nab the accused would  also be rewarded by the DGP. The arrested terrorists have been sent to  police remand till July 24

http://punjabnewsline.com/content/t...es-sikh-terrorists-claims-punjab-police/22143


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 19, 2010)

Related story at this link, confirming it is Babbar Khalsa

http://www.dailytimesindia.com/2010/07/143055.htm


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 20, 2010)

This is my letter to the editor of punjabnewsonline

Dear Sir or Madam:

Your online paper published an article July 19,2010, with the title,  "Tat Khalsa supporting activities of Sikh terrorists, claims Punjab  police."

http://punjabnewsline.com/content/t...es-sikh-terrorists-claims-punjab-police/22143

The title states a gross distortion and one that I am suprised the  editorial staff did not correct. The text of the article talks about the  activities of members of Babbar Khalsa. Nowhere in the text of the  article is Tat Khalsa mentioned. News coverage of this event in other  electronic venues did not use the term Tat Khalsa in the title or body  of the coverage. Moreover, Tat Khalsa and Babbar Khalsa are entirely  different concepts.

Here is a link to a reasonable description of the history and  orientation of Tat Khalsa. 

http://philtar.ucsm.ac.uk/encyclopedia/sikhism/tat.html

In brief Tat Khalsa is a movement that formed in the late 19th Century  in opposition to the influence of Sant Samaj. Today some authorities  within the Punjab government and SGPC are leaning toward accommodation  with Sant Samaj. This new direction has sparked controversies within the  Sikh panth, in particular regarding the Nanakashai Calendar and the  importance of Dasam Granth. But there is no need to link Tat Khalsa to  terrorism. It is in fact bordering on fraud to do so.

I hope you will correct your error.

Sincerely yours,
Narayanjot Kaur


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 20, 2010)

I did just a wee bit of research.  Tat Khalsa Singh Sabha seems to be pretty much the ordinary devout Sikh today.    *See:  *Tat Khalsa Singh Sabha



Babbar Khalsa International is a group formed originally in response to the Nirankari Massacre of 1978.  It is a prioKhalistan  activist group that has gotten very bad press, especially from Kim Bolan and her minions.  It is legally considered a terrorist group by much of the world, including my beloved Canada, among others, so let me say no more.  

The Wikipedia article is pretty good.   See:  Babbar Khalsa International

For a very biased antiBKI  but comprehensive list of supposed BKI activities from the South Asia Terrorism Portal (satp) see:  Babbar Khalsa International SATP Report.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 21, 2010)

I have received an answer from the editor of punjabnewsonline. The editor was gracious in his reply. However the answer raises more questions regarding the state of the truth about who is a terrorist and who is not. 

Here is the answer, paraphrased. I don't want to publish verbatim an email from another person.


_SSP Khanna in a press conference stated that the Tat Khalsa supports the activities of Babbar Khalsa. The account of this press conference was reported in more than one newspaper, including more than one Punjab newspaper. The editor believes that SSP Channa was not correct on this point, it is the official police version. The editor also stated that he will seek a clarification on this point. _

What are the police talking about? (My question)

The editor also apologized if my religious sentiments were offended.


----------



## sikh1984khalistan (Nov 5, 2011)

wharaguru ji khalsa wharaguru ji fetah 
i would just like to say how also the  indian goverment  (i dont now when exactly) are minipulating minds and sayin BKI are a terroist group who supply guns,bombs and drugs for Pakistan why are they telling lies?


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Apr 23, 2013)

*WJKKWJKF

*Why as an Irishman do i recognise the lies told by the punjabi police or should that be the RUC as the song seem to be the same whither it is sung in Gaelic or Punjabi


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 23, 2013)

Joginder Singh Foley said:


> *WJKKWJKF
> 
> *Why as an Irishman do i recognise the lies told by the punjabi police or should that be the RUC as the song seem to be the same whither it is sung in Gaelic or Punjabi



Lord! Am I fascinated by your question!

Even more amazing is that the press often reports police claims verbatim without question although they, who are close to the story, know truth from untruth.

Could it be as an Irishman you have your own experience with similar tactics?

Could it be that as an Irishman you have your own knowledge of "post-colonial" psychology that turns countryman against countryman?

Could it be you are smart? Or even that you have attained a level of bibek that makes bewilderment a reasonable response to the smog-index? As in, how did it get this smoggy? And smog blights one's vision. Isn't that dangerous?

p/s There are some striking historical parallels, and of course striking differences.


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Aug 1, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> Lord! Am I fascinated by your question!
> 
> Even more amazing is that the press often reports police claims verbatim without question although they, who are close to the story, know truth from untruth.
> 
> ...






Goes with being a Mech Engineer Good analytical skills are essentual to achieve good viable results in any branch of engineering analytical skills that can also be applied to your life as well to seperate fact from fantasy


----------



## palaingtha (Aug 12, 2013)

Various Sikh Organisations embroiled in insurgent activities in India are no patriots. We Sikhs fought for Indian Independence and obtained freedom for a fractured country,  a divided India. Now the vast country from Kashmir in the north and Kanyakumari in the south is our Homeland. Agreed that Sikhs have been put to disadvantage for not acceding to what Indian politicians promised to Sikhs while struggling for independence(when our contribution was (approx.) 87% against (approx.) 13 % calculated for all communities of undivided India. 
We have to convince our present day All India Leaders of the tall but reasonable and due promises made to us and it was time to honour the promises NOW.
Armed struggle is no answer. Insurgency do not befit in, as it is inhumane to kill innocents in the name of revolutions. We denounce all sections of religious groups, political groups, or other insurgents operating in India or any where else.
Let us raise the living standards and status of the Sikh Community by education and working hard while remaining loyal to the cause of Independent India which is as much ours as it belongs to Hindus, Muslims, Christians and other minorities in India.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Aug 12, 2013)

palaingtha said:


> Various Sikh Organisations embroiled in insurgent activities in India are no patriots. We Sikhs fought for Indian Independence and obtained freedom for a fractured country,  a divided India. Now the vast country from Kashmir in the north and Kanyakumari in the south is our Homeland. Agreed that Sikhs have been put to disadvantage for not acceding to what Indian politicians promised to Sikhs while struggling for independence(when our contribution was (approx.) 87% against (approx.) 13 % calculated for all communities of undivided India.
> *We have to convince our present day All India Leaders of the tall but reasonable and due promises made to us and it was time to honour the promises NOW.*
> Armed struggle is no answer. Insurgency do not befit in, as it is inhumane to kill innocents in the name of revolutions. We denounce all sections of religious groups, political groups, or other insurgents operating in India or any where else.
> Let us raise the living standards and status of the Sikh Community by education and working hard while remaining loyal to the cause of Independent India which is as much ours as it belongs to Hindus, Muslims, Christians and other minorities in India.



(Italics and bold above mine)

You mean like these?



> "Let God be the witness of the bond that binds me and the Congress to you. Our Sikhs friends have no reason to fear that it would betray them. For, the moment it does so, the Congress would not only thereby seal its own doom but that of the country too. Moreover, the Sikhs are brave people. They know how to safeguard their rights, by the exercise of arms, with perfect justification before God and man, if it should ever come to that" (Young India 19 March 1931)



and 



> "No Constitution would be acceptable to the Congress which did not satisfy the sikhs." (Collected works of M K Gandhi Vol.58. p. 192)



and 



> "The brave Sikhs of Panjab are entitled to special consideration. I see nothing wrong in an area and a set up in the North wherein the Sikhs can also experience the glow of freedom. (Jawaharlal Nehru, Congress meeting: Calcutta - July, 1944)


----------



## palaingtha (Aug 13, 2013)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> (Italics and bold above mine)
> 
> You mean like these?
> 
> ...



I agree with your quotes which are historical facts. Our all India leadership has betrayed us. What have we done. Only murmurs. Our demand to comply should be in bold letters and loud enough so that the people of the world especially UNO hears. Then only our Indian leaders will come to know what we have been promised and what kind of treatment we are getting.
Above all armed struggle is not the answer. 
Our leaders should be learned and wise enough to put our rightful demands and get complied with. Let it be a long drawn struggle. A day will come justice towards Sikh Community will materialize.
I don't think you are of the opinion that only an armed struggle will bring results!


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Aug 13, 2013)

palaingtha said:


> I agree with your quotes which are historical facts. Our all India leadership has betrayed us. What have we done. Only murmurs. Our demand to comply should be in bold letters and loud enough so that the people of the world especially UNO hears. Then only our Indian leaders will come to know what we have been promised and what kind of treatment we are getting.
> Above all armed struggle is not the answer.
> Our leaders should be learned and wise enough to put our rightful demands and get complied with. Let it be a long drawn struggle. A day will come justice towards Sikh Community will materialize.
> I don't think you are of the opinion that only an armed struggle will bring results!



*"Our leaders should be learned and wise enough to put our rightful demands and get complied with"*

Right.  Exactly.  Should be.  The problem is that those who are supposed to be our leaders are a group of bumbling idiots who are yes-men to the corrupt power structure.  The only person I see who would be able to lead us has a noose around his neck.  So, do you suggest we just wait?

Nobody wants an armed struggle. We Sikhs are mandated to "draw the sword" only when all other avenues are exhausted.   Given the lack of Sikh leadership, what do you suggest?

I am an amateur student of history.  I have not come across a single instance of a people achieving freedom without an armed struggle.  Some of these struggles have lasted for centuries.  The Irish have been fighting for liberation from the Saxons (English) for over 800 years and have achieved only partial success and are fighting still.  The Irish are brave and spirited people.  We have much to learn from them.  

*"A day will come justice towards Sikh Community will materialize."*

Right.  Our day will come.  Tiocfaidh ár lá.


----------



## palaingtha (Aug 18, 2013)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> *"Our leaders should be learned and wise enough to put our rightful demands and get complied with"*
> 
> Right.  Exactly.  Should be.  The problem is that those who are supposed to be our leaders are a group of bumbling idiots who are yes-men to the corrupt power structure.  The only person I see who would be able to lead us has a noose around his neck.  So, do you suggest we just wait?
> 
> ...





You have got it wrong. We are not struggling for independence.We have had enough of lathi charges, shot dead, pulled by our hairs and put in gaols and hanged till death. We Sikhs have 87% of the sacrifices for independence of undivided India and 13 % by all the communities who form 98% of the population. And NOW we are independent.
The problem is we are in minority and the majority community is enjoying all the fruits of Independence at our cost. Our progress in Independent India is being ignored and our share of goodies of Government jobs, jobs in armed forces, Fiscal allowances to the Punjab are denied, Projects which become long time sources of income for the Sikhs and many more (Refer the Anandpur Sahib charter of demands) are diverted to other States etc.
But we are independent to call the entire country ours. We can search jobs, do businesses or other vocations in any part of the country.
As such we do not need to go for armed struggle. We have to knock the door of Government of India represented by knave political leaders. We must start agitations and sustain until our voice is heard and our demands met. 
The leadership of India should also understand the attitude of ignoring Sikhs will not last. It has to be sooner than later the promises made by Indian National Leaders during the struggle (when we were sacrificing without a whimper) otherwise they will repent the words "now circumstances have changed".
The leaders of the majority community have taken full improper advantage like the  Punjabi saying "Khan pinanu Bandri te Sotay Khananu Richh". 
We were taught in schools that when pressure on some gasses rises it can burst any moment. Minds of people is also very similar to gasses.
Our leaders should heed this and keep the pressure low and follow the line of justice with the sacrificing  "saint soldier community".
Therefore, we should raise our voices of "just demands" and keep agitating till our National Leaders honour their promises/our demands.


----------



## palaingtha (Aug 18, 2013)

Topic: Tat Khalsa/ Babbar Khalsa(Originally posted by Inderjeet Kaur)
I do not understand the words in your posts "Tiocfaidh ár lá", neither you could make anything of the followings:-
Khin bya yedar lu daing nalai naing mah kaungda, mahaufu la?


----------

